# le



## HeatherR

Hola a todos y Feliz Año Nuevo.

Ayer en un periódico leí la siguiente:

(El presidente Bush hablaba a reporteros) "Cuando le preguntaron cómo *le* responde a los estadounidenses preocupados sobre las violaciones a su privacidad, respondió:........." 

Creo que en inglés la traducción es:
When they (los reporteros) asked him (Bush) how he answers Americans worried about violations of their privacy, he replied......

Lo que quiero saber es a que refiere el segundo 'le' en la oración. Pensaba que debe ser 'les', referiendo a 'los estadounidenses'. ¿Si me equivoco, hay alguien que puede explicarme porque?

Saludos
Heather


----------



## Talant

Hola HeatherR,

Desde mi punto de vista, la frase que has de traducir es incorrecta. Podría incluir un "les" y entonces referirse a "los estadounidenses", siendo una repetición del objeto indirecto, o no poner nada. Pero pone "le" no tiene sentido.

Debe ser una errata, y le falta una "s" a la frase.

Un saludo


----------



## diegodbs

HeatherR said:
			
		

> Hola a todos y Feliz Año Nuevo.
> 
> Ayer en un periódico leí la siguiente:
> 
> (El presidente Bush hablaba a reporteros) "Cuando le preguntaron cómo *le* responde a los estadounidenses preocupados sobre las violaciones a su privacidad, respondió:........."
> 
> Creo que en inglés la traducción es:
> When they (los reporteros) asked him (Bush) how he answers Americans worried about violations of their privacy, he replied......
> 
> Lo que quiero saber es a que refiere el segundo 'le' en la oración. Pensaba que debe ser 'les', referiendo a 'los estadounidenses'. ¿Si me equivoco, hay alguien que puede explicarme porque?
> 
> Saludos
> Heather


 
En España diríamos : "...qué les responde.....". 
Usar "cómo" en esta frase es una traducción directa del inglés.


----------



## HeatherR

Muchas gracias, Talant y diegodbs por las respuestas tan rápidas. 
Estoy aprendiendo español y cuando leí algo en un periódico que no entiendo, siempre pienso que es yo que no tengo razón.
Un saludo
Heather


----------



## diegodbs

HeatherR said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, Talant y diegodbs por las respuestas tan rápidas.
> Estoy aprendiendo español y cuando leí algo en un periódico que no entiendo, siempre pienso que es yo que no tengo razón.
> Un saludo
> Heather


 
En español decimos:  "que soy yo", y no "que es yo".
- que soy yo
- que eres tú
- que es él
etc.
Un saludo.


----------



## HeatherR

Gracias otra vez, diegodbs.
Estoy aprendiendo mucho hoy  
Heather


----------



## DaleC

"le ... a ellos". Esta falta de concordancia de numero con "le" es no es incorrecto; es una opcion. Es común en el habla a todos los niveles, culta y no culta; en los periodicos élites y en uso cotidiano. Quizá es mas frecuente en America que en España, pero también se da en España. La encontrarás muchas veces. 




			
				HeatherR said:
			
		

> Hola a todos y Feliz Año Nuevo.
> 
> Ayer en un periódico leí la siguiente:
> 
> (El presidente Bush hablaba a reporteros) "Cuando le preguntaron cómo *le* responde a los estadounidenses preocupados sobre las violaciones a su privacidad, respondió:........."
> 
> Creo que en inglés la traducción es:
> When they (los reporteros) asked him (Bush) how he answers Americans worried about violations of their privacy, he replied......
> 
> Lo que quiero saber es a que refiere el segundo 'le' en la oración. Pensaba que debe ser 'les', referiendo a 'los estadounidenses'. ¿Si me equivoco, hay alguien que puede explicarme porque?
> 
> Saludos
> Heather


----------



## lampiao

Hi ppl,

Check out this different perspective:

"Cuando le preguntaron cómo *le* responde a los estadounidenses preocupados sobre las violaciones a su privacidad, respondió:........." 

These posts have been around whether it is «le» or «les»; What if that was mistyped and it was meant to be «el»?

"Cuando le preguntaron cómo *el *responde a los estadounidenses preocupados sobre las violaciones a su privacidad, respondió:........." 

and the translation Heather indicated would fit...


----------



## jmx

DaleC said:
			
		

> "le ... a ellos". Esta falta de concordancia de numero con "le" es no es incorrecto; es una opcion. Es común en el habla a todos los niveles, culta y no culta; en los periodicos élites y en uso cotidiano. Quizá es mas frecuente en America que en España, pero también se da en España. La encontrarás muchas veces.


En muchos dialectos del español 'le' y 'les' suenan igual. Por ejemplo en el español de los presentadores de noticiarios de Madrid, tanto radio como televisión, la 's' es siempre muda antes de una 'r'. Sin embargo, si quieres escribir conforme a las convenciones de la ortografía castellana, tendrás que escribir 'les' aunque pronuncies [le].


----------



## HeatherR

Muchas gracias DaleC y jmartins por la aclaración. No supe que a veces no es incorrecto emplear 'le' en vez de 'les'.
Thanks to you also, limpiao. You could be right. Maybe it was just a typo.
Saludos
Heather


----------



## Battle

HeatherR said:
			
		

> Hola a todos y Feliz Año Nuevo.
> 
> Ayer en un periódico leí la siguiente:
> 
> Heather


 
Hi Heather!

I think you should say "Ayer en un periódico leí l*o* siguiente:" or "Ayer en un periódico leí la siguiente noticia:". If you are talking about something in general you should use masculine form "lo" but if you are talking about a femenine thing you should use "la" 

That's my point of view so it would be nice if an expert could say if it's right.

Regs and sorry for my English (you can correct me  ).


----------



## diegodbs

HeatherR said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias DaleC y jmartins por la aclaración. No supe que a veces no es incorrecto emplear 'le' en vez de 'les'.
> Thanks to you also, limpiao. You could be right. Maybe it was just a typo.
> Saludos
> Heather


 
Considero que es totalmente incorrecto emplear "le", cuando hay que emplear "les". No tiene sentido. Y si en un periódico usan ese "le", sigue siendo incorrecto.


----------



## diegodbs

jmartins said:
			
		

> En muchos dialectos del español 'le' y 'les' suenan igual. Por ejemplo en el español de los presentadores de noticiarios de Madrid, tanto radio como televisión, la 's' es siempre muda antes de una 'r'. Sin embargo, si quieres escribir conforme a las convenciones de la ortografía castellana, tendrás que escribir 'les' aunque pronuncies [le].


 
En una pronunciación castellana cuidada, no es que la "s" sea muda, es que se convierte en un alófono que adquiere cierta cualidad del sonido de la "r" siguiente. Pero se distingue perfectamente cuando alguien la pronuncia bien. En pronunciación descuidada se omite esa "s" especial. Tomás Navarro Tomás explica éste y otros alófonos de la "s" en Fonología Española. Las únicas letras mudas que conozco en español son la "h" y la "u" (gue-gui-que-qui). El hecho de que un presentador en radio o televisión la pronuncie como le parezca, no lo convierte en norma del castellano.
Hay tres alófonos básicos de la "s" en español: sorda, sonora y la que adquiere características de una "r" siguiente (desgraciadamente no recuerdo el nombre de este alófono).


----------



## HeatherR

Battle said:
			
		

> Hi Heather!
> 
> I think you should say "Ayer en un periódico leí l*o* siguiente:" or "Ayer en un periódico leí la siguiente noticia:". If you are talking about something in general you should use the masculine form "lo" but if you are talking about a feminine thing you should use "la"
> 
> That's my point of view so it would be nice if an expert could say if it's right.
> 
> Regs and sorry for my English (you can correct me  ).


 
Thank you Battle for the correction. I understand completely.
Your English is excellent. I wish my Spanish was as good!
Best to you.
Heather


----------



## jmx

diegodbs said:
			
		

> En una pronunciación castellana cuidada, no es que la "s" sea muda, es que se convierte en un alófono que adquiere cierta cualidad del sonido de la "r" siguiente. Pero se distingue perfectamente cuando alguien la pronuncia bien. En pronunciación descuidada se omite esa "s" especial. Tomás Navarro Tomás explica éste y otros alófonos de la "s" en Fonología Española. Las únicas letras mudas que conozco en español son la "h" y la "u" (gue-gui-que-qui). El hecho de que un presentador en radio o televisión la pronuncie como le parezca, no lo convierte en norma del castellano


Esto es "off-topic", pero hay que aclararlo.

Yo no digo que _algún_ presentador hable así, digo que lo hacen el 100%, así como los dobladores. Por esta y otras razones, defiendo que el llamado "castellano estándar" es una simple entelequia que jamás ha existido fuera de los libros. Lo que usan los locutores o dobladores yo lo definiría como "algo que dé el pego como castellano del norte, pero que no sea muy difícil de pronunciar para un madrileño". Tengo intención de publicar una página Web sobre el tema algún día.


----------



## HeatherR

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Considero que es totalmente incorrecto emplear "le", cuando hay que emplear "les". No tiene sentido. Y si en un periódico usan ese "le", sigue siendo incorrecto.


 
Gracias diegodbs.
Voy a seguir empleando 'le' para referir a una personna y 'les' para referir a dos o más porque tiene sentido para mí.
Otra vez, gracias a todos.  
Heather


----------



## Battle

Tanks for your correction HeatherR 

Regs!


----------



## DaleC

Lo que es lo importante es que queda arraigado de forma universal este uso al punto de que ni llama la atencion de los redactores de periodicos, si procede de los labios de un personaje citada o si procede de la mente de los mismos periodistas y comentaristas. 

 The point is that this usage is universally entrenched to the point that editors of periodicals don't even notice it, whether it occurs in quotations or is written by the reporters and columnists themselves.



			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Considero que es totalmente incorrecto emplear "le", cuando hay que emplear "les". No tiene sentido. Y si en un periódico usan ese "le", sigue siendo incorrecto.


----------



## Outsider

En portugués antiguo, se decía siempre "lhe", incluso para hablar de varias personas. La distinción entre "lhe" y "lhes" es un preciosismo modierno que algunas hablas más conservadoras todavía no han adoptado. Puede que lo mismo haya ocurrido en español.


----------



## jmx

DaleC said:
			
		

> Lo que es lo importante es que queda arraigado de forma universal este uso al punto de que ni llama la atencion de los redactores de periodicos, *tanto* si procede de los labios de un personaje citada *citado* o si procede de la mente de los mismos periodistas y comentaristas.


Esto ya se pone misterioso. Yo pensaba que te referías al lenguaje hablado, pero parece que es el escrito. ¿ De qué país son esos periódicos ?


----------



## DaleC

Gracias por las correcciones. 



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Esto ya se pone misterioso. Yo pensaba que te referías al lenguaje hablado, pero parece que es el escrito. ¿ De qué país son esos periódicos ?



México. Citó una catedrática de la facultad de lingüísitica de UNAM de unos artículos en periódicos méxicanos. 



> Article summary
> 
> Multiple dative-mrking grammaticalization: Spanish as a special kind of primary object language.
> 
> Concepcion Company,  	_Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México_
> 
> 
> The aim of this paper is to provide some diachronic evidence of how a language acquires primary object properties, and to shed some light on the disputable status of dative expressions (Dats) in two object constructions. Spanish having in its origin two object case-markings, one for the Acc-patient and one for the Dat-recipient, has been progressively acquiring only one object case-marking. This language would have been sliding from a DO–IO language toward a special kind of PO–SO language. This paper examines *seven apparently unconnected syntactic changes *[enfasis  mío -- Dale], showing that a common deep pattern unifies them: a grammaticalization process which reinforces Dat object-marking as a prime argument in the history of Spanish. In various areas of the transitivity system, Dats usurped the grammatical function performed originally by the Acc. As a consequence, a fair distinction between DO and IO does not hold; there are primary object effects in this language.
> 
> 
> In:	 Studies in Language 25:1. 2001.  (pp.  		1–47)


----------



## rafaelbg

> (El presidente Bush hablaba a reporteros) "Cuando le preguntaron cómo *le* responde a los estadounidenses preocupados sobre las violaciones a su privacidad, respondió:........."



he leído todo el hilo y no me ha parecido ver nada al respecto, siento echar mas leña al fuego pero:

¿no podría ser que este *le* se refiera a Bush y no a los estadounidenses?

Cuando le preguntaron cómo [Bush mismo] *le* responde ...


----------



## DaleC

rafaelbg said:
			
		

> he leído todo el hilo y no me ha parecido ver nada al respecto, siento echar mas leña al fuego pero:
> 
> ¿no podría ser que este *le* se refiera a Bush y no a los estadounidenses?
> 
> Cuando le preguntaron cómo [Bush mismo] *le* responde ...



En el contexto, esta interpretacion no es posible. Se trata de un informe hace solo una semana, cuyo contexto es bien conocido. "When they asked him how he responded to Americans concerned about violations of privacy, he responded [al interrogador]: . . . ." No cabe duda de que era la pregunta: "Señor Presidente, ¿cómo (les) responde Ud. a los americanos preocupados . . . ?"


----------



## rafaelbg

Creo que ni el contexto ni el sentido de la frase varía. ¿donde notas tú la variación?

"Señor Presidente, ¿cómo (les) responde Ud. a los americanos preocupados . . . ?"
"Señor Presidente, ¿cómo (le) responde Ud. a los americanos preocupados . . . ?"

Voy a expresarlo de otro modo:



> ¿no podría ser que este *le* se refiera a Bush y no a los estadounidenses?


 ¿no podría ser que este *le* "acompañe" a Bush y no a los estadounidenses?


----------



## DaleC

Esta discusion ("thread") se trata de que "les" ha sido sustituido por "le". Así la entienden los otros hispanohablantes. Entonces, no he planteado cualquiera variacion de contexto yo. Me estaba refiriendo a dos contextos: el del mensaje, y el de las noticias en el mundo. 



			
				rafaelbg said:
			
		

> Creo que ni el contexto ni el sentido de la frase varía. ¿donde notas tú la variación?
> 
> "Señor Presidente, ¿cómo (les) responde Ud. a los americanos preocupados . . . ?"
> "Señor Presidente, ¿cómo (le) responde Ud. a los americanos preocupados . . . ?"





> Cuando le preguntaron cómo *le* responde a los estadounidenses preocupados sobre las violaciones a su privacidad, respondió: . . . .



Yo no soy hispanohablante. Puesto que insistes que se refiere a "Pres. Bush" la palabra "le", por favor explicanos cómo sea posible esto. Identifica a quien sea el sujeto, ¿quién "responde"?. Además por favor explica que quiere decir "alguién responde a Bush a los estadounidenses".


----------



## rafaelbg

> "alguien responde a Bush a los estadounidenses".


Esta frase no está bien construida. O se responde a Bush o a los estadounidenses, o a ambos.


Yo no quiero dar a entender con el "le" que alguien (un tercero o el propio entrevistador) le responde a Bush y a los estadounidenses. La persona que responde a los estadounidenses en ambas frases es Bush.

Te preguntaba lo de ¿donde ves la variación? porque me dijiste que, en el contexto ésta interpretación no era posible, y creí entender que al traducir yo había cambiado el significado de la frase o parte de ella. Si no es así olvidemos esta parte.

Yo tampoco soy angloparlante.

 De todos modos esto es *sólo una observación* para indicar que la frase podría estar bien construida.


----------



## DaleC

En el post #20, escribio jmartins: 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *DaleC*
_Lo que es lo importante es que queda arraigado de forma universal este uso al punto de que ni llama la atencion de los redactores de periodicos, *tanto* si procede de los labios de un personaje citada *citado* o si procede de la mente de los mismos periodistas y comentaristas. _

Esto ya se pone misterioso. Yo pensaba que te referías al lenguaje hablado, pero parece que es el escrito. ¿ De qué país son esos periódicos ?

Aqui unos ejemplos como post scriptum a mi comentario, post #21, citados en el artículo que mencioné antes. 

Da*le* a mi*s* obra*s* el debido premio (15.o siglo) 

La gente no *le* exige a aquello*s* que sabe no podrían dar una alternativa contra la corrupcion (El Financiero, diario mexicano) 

Con frecuencia el original no incluía ilustraciones, en tanto que a copia*s* posteriore*s* se *le* ha añadido dibujos en los márgenes. (El Financiero)


----------



## jmx

DaleC said:
			
		

> Da*le* a mi*s* obra*s* el debido premio (15.o siglo)
> 
> La gente no *le* exige a aquello*s* que sabe no podrían dar una alternativa contra la corrupcion (El Financiero, diario mexicano)
> 
> Con frecuencia el original no incluía ilustraciones, en tanto que a copia*s* posteriore*s* se *le* ha añadido dibujos en los márgenes. (El Financiero)


Como el "le" de todas estas frases sólo refuerza a otra expresión también presente, no hay mucha necesidad de recalcarlo, y es posible que fácilmente "se te olvide" hacer la concordancia de número. Podría ser que este uso fuera habitual en México y en otras zonas, incluso en España; pero también podrían ser simples erratas. Yo no sabría decirlo con seguridad.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

DaleC said:


> Esta discusion ("thread") se trata de que "les" ha sido sustituido por "le". Así la entienden los otros hispanohablantes. Entonces, no he planteado cualquiera variacion de contexto yo. Me estaba refiriendo a dos contextos: el del mensaje, y el de las noticias en el mundo.
> 
> Yo no soy hispanohablante. Puesto que insistes que se refiere a "Pres. Bush" la palabra "le", por favor explicanos cómo sea posible esto. Identifica a quien sea el sujeto, ¿quién "responde"?. Además por favor explica que quiere decir "alguién responde a Bush a los estadounidenses".



En español hay un *dativo posesivo* y *un dativo benefactivo* y en algunas construcciones son muy cercanos, es mi percepción que ese 'le en la oración:
 Bush le responde a los ...ese 'le' puede ser un dativo posesivo pues es la respuesta de Bush que le debe a los estadounidenses
A algunos *le *chispearon los ojos. (dativo de posesión)
*Le *admiro la estatura a los jóvenes de hoy.( dativo de posesión)
Se *le *saltaron las lágrimas. ( dativo de posesión)
A los bebés *le *salen los dientes antes del año, (dativo posesivo).


----------



## flljob

Peterrobertini7 said:


> En español hay un *dativo posesivo* y *un dativo benefactivo* y en algunas construcciones son muy cercanos, es mi percepción que ese 'le en la oración:
> Bush le responde a los ...ese 'le' puede ser un dativo posesivo pues es la respuesta de Bush que le debe a los estadounidenses
> A algunos *le *chispearon los ojos. (dativo de posesión)
> *Le *admiro la estatura a los jóvenes de hoy.( dativo de posesión)
> Se *le *saltaron las lágrimas. ( dativo de posesión)
> A los bebés *le *salen los dientes antes del año, (dativo posesivo).


 
Por «dativo posesivo» se entiende la construcción gramatical en que hay un clítico pronominal en dativo que se interpreta como correferencial con un S(intagma) N(ominal), el cual entra en una relación semántica de posesión con otro SN de la misma oración (o del contexto discursivo inmediatamente precedente). Un ejemplo típico en español sería:
(1)

a. Dalila lei cortó el pelo a Sansón.
donde _le_, el clítico en dativo, es correferencial con el SN _a Sansón_, que se halla en una relación semántica de posesión con el SN _el pelo_ -en el sentido de que _el pelo_ es el objeto poseído por Sansón, su poseedor. 


No me parece que éste sea el caso. 

Saludos


----------



## Peterrobertini7

flljob said:


> Por «dativo posesivo» se entiende la construcción gramatical en que hay un clítico pronominal en dativo que se interpreta como correferencial con un S(intagma) N(ominal), el cual entra en una relación semántica de posesión con otro SN de la misma oración (o del contexto discursivo inmediatamente precedente). Un ejemplo típico en español sería:
> (1)
> 
> a. Dalila lei cortó el pelo a Sansón.
> donde _le_, el clítico en dativo, es correferencial con el SN _a Sansón_, que se halla en una relación semántica de posesión con el SN _el pelo_ -en el sentido de que _el pelo_ es el objeto poseído por Sansón, su poseedor.
> 
> 
> No me parece que éste sea el caso.
> 
> Saludos


 

Me parece bien tu explicación, y en contexto podría entonces tratarse de un verbo de INCUMBENCIA en esa construcción de la oración con el Presidente Bush, donde 'le' dativo le asigna el complemento indirecto de 'RESPONSABILIDAD' de esa propiedad que denota hacia el sujeto :
Bush le debe reponder a los estadounidenses ( aquí Bush es el sujeto de incumbencia, responsabilidad, competencia, tocar el deber de responder a los estadounidenses.
a él no *le *competía sancionar a los empleados.

   En la mayoría de los dialectos latinoamericanos es habitual colocar el morfema del plural en el acusativo singular, si va precedido por una DATIVO referido a más de una persona o plural que como consecuencia del paso a ‘se’, pierde la marca de pluralidad como lo refiere KANY en la ‘Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española’, página 1258, tomo 1, 
  a)Les doy el REGALO  a los niños>> se LOS doy.
  b)Ya les dije  ESO a ustedes>>> ya se LOS  dije.
  Gili Gaya registra un fenómeno igual  en Aragonés,  pero con el pronombre LE= ya se les he dicho. 
  Otra propiedad que singulariza a los clíticos que en ciertas circunstancias están subespecificados  en cuanto sus rasgos, y ocurre especialmente en ‘*construcciones de reduplicación’ y  algunos consideran es un expletivo (Rini) que no ejerce una función verdaderamente PRONOMINAL.*
*a)**No ‘le’ tiene miedo a las balas *
*b)**No ‘le’ tiene miedo a sus profesoras*
*c)**Nunca le agrada a los gobernantes la disconformidad de los gobernados.*
*d)**Nunca le agrada a las jefas la disconformidad de los empleadas*
*Este fenómeno afecta sólo a LES POR le, clítico de tercera persona, y se extiende a los clíticos de’ acusativo’ como arriba los señalo y de acuerdo con mis fuentes gramaticales.*


----------



## flljob

Pero desde un punto de vista gramatical puro, es una incorrección.
Les habló a los estadounidenses = correcto.

Le habló a los estadounidenses = incorrecto.

Saludos


----------



## Peterrobertini7

flljob said:


> Pero desde un punto de vista gramatical puro, es una incorrección.
> Les habló a los estadounidenses = correcto.
> 
> Le habló a los estadounidenses = incorrecto.
> 
> Saludos



<<"Señor Presidente, ¿cómo (les) responde Ud. a los americanos preocupados . . . ?"
"Señor Presidente, ¿cómo (le) responde Ud. a los americanos preocupados . . . ?">>>

These are the sentences. ¿cómo le responde Ud. a los norteamericanos. Here I do think is a responsability of President Bush to answer ( his obligation) to the american people. The obligation is from the President and the right is from the citizens.


----------



## Tanotelo

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, me parece gracioso que una cosa tan sencilla haya dado para tanta tela. 

LE, pronombre, caso dativo de 3 ra persona en singular, su función es de complemento indirecto.
LES, pronombre, caso dativo de 3ra. persona en plural, su función es de complemento indirecto.

todo lo que se aparte de estas normas, ES INCORRECTO.


----------

